# Help from body reapairs/jig workers



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi my mate just sent me this pic asking me would this car need Jig work? he looking at buying it but wasn't sure if it need jigged, can anyone shine any light on this if it would need bench work? thanks


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

You would never know without looking over the car properly mate ! Chassis legs,flitch,bulkhead,suspension,door gaps etc etc would need to check for any movement in those areas as you never know if there bent without seeing it,i have done worse looking damage wise cars that have just been cosmetic outer panel change and paint !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that the only pic, a closer one nearer the headlight may give more idea to extent the of damage. But if were going on just that pic mate id say yes it would most likely need jig work, and measuring to see how true the front actually is. Id ask the seller if there was any way I could view the car, as buying a damaged car from just a photo doesn't give a true reflection of how much damage has actually been done.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would say needs to go on a jig


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Very difficult to say from a photo as has already been said.... However where I am there are no jigs or Amy fancy equipment and I've fixed far far worse than this so I'd say youd be OK.

Where I am due to a lack of parts I'd have no choice but to repair the wing and bonnet just to give an idea of whats achievable.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Blimey mate it would take some skills to repair the wing and bonnet !
I honestly think a pull with the dozer would sort it along with new front panel wing bumper and bonnet ! But as said would need looking at first


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeh its not easy to do and very time consuming but when it's nigh on impossible to get parts you do what you have to do... Would have to repair the bonnet, wing and bumper where I am.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Take a picture of passenger side wing and door to see how far it's over but I still say jig to do it propper


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You couldn't repair the wing and bonnet imo The metal has been stretch beyond point of re-gaining the full integrity of the metal !

would you pull it then weld on patches ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does your mate have much prior experience in body/jig work. Only asking because he's asked you to look at a pic, don't mean it to sound rude but sounds like he's unsure of his capabilities to carry out the repairs to that car or hasn't used a body jig before.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> You couldn't repair the wing and bonnet imo The metal has been stretch beyond point of re-gaining the full integrity of the metal !
> 
> would you pull it then weld on patches ?


Have to say I agree with this. Not doubting supernovas skills wing/bonnet look to far gone structure of those panels has already been weakened. Even if pulled back to shape looks like a struggle to shrink it back to try and regain some strength. :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its the frame under the bonnet skin that would hold the dent(s) in,if you could remove the skin and straighten the inner first then maybe but even then you would have a stretched outer skin and would be about 3 tins of fantastic going on it lol


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

mr paint said:


> You couldn't repair the wing and bonnet imo The metal has been stretch beyond point of re-gaining the full integrity of the metal !
> 
> would you pull it then weld on patches ?


Trust me I would much prefer to be able to to buy parts than mess around for hours on end but there isn't an option here really...

Would begin by bending the panels to a rough shape and then cut slits in there and keep bending and tapping. Once you are at a rough shape as you have correctly said you need to weld in patches as the metal has been moved in so many directions it's lost it's strength.

It would take about one week to fix the bonnet and wing to the stage of it being in primer and all straight whereas ordering panels they take over a month to arrive and the cost of shipping and chance of them getting badly damaged in transit is very high!

I'll take some pics of work and post up a new thread to avoid going too far off subject.


----------

